# Pedro C. Vale tudo book



## RMACKD (Feb 28, 2005)

https://www.keysecure.com/brazilianjiujitsu.net/cgi-t/cart.cgi?cart=pedrosstore1801&category=Books Has anyone bought his book on vale tudo and if they have can they give a quick review of it? Also has anyone seen Don Frye's MMA video series, Marco Ruas's vale tudo series, or Kimo's Fierce fighting. They all are going for pretty cheap so I wanted to know if they are good.


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the Marco Ruas set.  Pretty good IMO.  One of his students is doing all of the explaination of the techs. etc, but overall it was put together very well.  They give a few different angles with the camera, which is good.

As for any of the others that you mention...haven't seen them.

Mike


----------



## Shogun (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, Century Fitness is having a good clearance right now. Vitor Belfort Vale Tudo is descent. Id get Bas Rutten's set though. Don Frye....I have never been impressed with him. If Kimo's videos were made after he got his BB in BJJ, they may be good....for 4.99 anyway.


----------



## RMACKD (Mar 2, 2005)

I think Don Frye is a good fighter but I will probaly skip over his fighting from the guard tape. Does the Vitor Belfort,Bas Rutten, and Marco Ruas tapes address a person trying to strike you while they are on top? Thats the problem I have with many vale tudo tapes. They teach it like its a submission grappling event instead of an nhb event where striking on the ground is legal. It totally changes the game.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 3, 2005)

In the belfort tapes, he covers striking while on top and underneath. The Bas Rutten tapes, I am sure, also do.


----------

